# My Betta <3 his cory pals



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

Just wanted to share this cause I think its super cute. I often times find my betta sitting at the bottom of the tank in the middle of where ever the cory cats are hanging out. He never nips or chases them....seems like he just really likes their company. Anyone else experience this? I will try to get some pictures.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Tango is much the same with my four corys. He swims with them sometimes too and hunts for food with them. He watches them a lot. I think his life would be a lot duller without them to observe.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's so cute!


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

sorry its so big...but here he is hanging w his buds


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The cories are so tiny he could make a snack out of them if he wanted to. Cute pic!


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

I think ive figured out the real motivation behind him 'hanging out' with the cories..... he loves algea wafers...and hangs out with them knowing they r prolly snaking on one. Sneaky fella


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Cute picture!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Those are some tiny Cories! Very cute though.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

8] IT'S SOOOOOO CUTE!!!!
I imagine him saying something like "8] I LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIKE yoooooouuu!"
XD
Too Cute!


----------



## kevint1030 (Dec 9, 2009)

How long have they been together? Because i just added some corys to my tank and my betta was ok with them for a few days, but then he started showing aggression towards them so I separated them for a while put them back and the betta was fina again. Is my betta too aggressive to have other fish in his tank or is it just a temporary thing? Anyone have the same experience?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It really depends on the personality of your betta whether or not he'll tolerate tankmates.


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine acts aggressive towards snails and i want to get a 10 gallon and get 5-6 cory cats. He seems docile but i just changed water for the first time and he is aggressive when my mom went to check it out. :lol: Opinions?


----------



## Absltsweets (Nov 19, 2009)

they have been togehter for about 6 months or so, Ive never seen him so much as nip at any of the corys. So i guess it just depends on the individual betta. maybe if they all go into a new tank at the same time..maybe that will help, if they are all in a new environment?


----------



## pretzelsz (Jan 14, 2010)

My Betta is becoming overly aggresive so i just wanna make another community tank of just cory cats(2 diffrent kinds maybe) maybe a female betta or something


----------



## BettaSCHmacK (Jan 7, 2010)

i jus added 3 corys to my tank. he loves em. well it seems like he does. he goes up to em and stares at em for a while then swims off. its kinda cool. he seems to stay out of there way. but he always tries to get a piece of there food. he nips at it as it falls to the bottom. i had a ghost shrimp in there too. but i forgot he was in there and sucked him up into the vacuum when i was cleaning the tank this morning. i felt soooo bad.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

That's sooooooo cute!!!! It's like all Rhodes stories about like the tiger hanging out with the lamb that you hear about. It's adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

It's funny, as I was reading this I actually saw Tango flare at his reflection and one of the nearby corys went like...'AH!' and zipped away quick. Makes you wonder what goes on when you're not around. 

I've seen Tango chase them now and again. I've even seem him 'butt' them when they're foraging and he wants to see what they have, but I've never seen him bite them. They've never been damaged in the slightest. It's like he's king of the tank and they know it. 

Although one of them just came down the side of the tank and sucked on Tango's dorsal and Tango went... 'AH!' and zipped away this time. Lol!


----------



## asairel (Feb 23, 2021)

this maybe a very late addition but my betta also love hanging out with my corydoras and try to blend with them by trying their food and spit it out (like dude, wtf is this food 😄) he just like sitting and watch them, he's too friendly that my coras are even going on him like he was being cleaned lol, never saw blue(betta) attacked them or bite.


----------

